# [gelöst] Schreiben auf Micro SD Karte

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe eine Micro SD Karte mit einem Adapter in einem Cardreader angeschlossen. Die Karte ist mit fat32 formatiert und wird in einem Android4 Tablet PC verwendet. Wenn ich die Karte in Dolphin öffne habe ich keine Schreibrechte. Gleiches passiert mit der Ersatzkarte.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls -la /media/6CB5-6E0F/

insgesamt 8

drwx------ 2 olaf olaf 4096  1. Jan 1970  .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 18. Jun 18:23 ..
```

```
]olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ lsusb

..

Bus 003 Device 009: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader

...
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/mtab

...

/dev/sdh1 /media/6CB5-6E0F vfat ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec 0 0

...
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jun 18, 2012 7:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Obelix

hast du für das mounten einen Eintrag in der fstab? 

Der Parameter "ro" steht für "read only". Solltest du über die fstab mounten, dann mach "rw"

Ansonsten, wenn es über den Automounter vom KDE geht, weiß ich leider nicht, wo man da die Standardberechtigungen einstellt.

Man könnte es auch über einen eintrag in den rules von udev machen, aber es geht sicher einfacher...

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich ohne Eintrag in der fstab. Ich dachte, irgendwann sollte es überflüssig sein alles in der fstab zu verewigen oder udev-rules anzulegen.

```
ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec 0 0 
```

Wie kommt das zusammen?

flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg

```
usb 3-5: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi10 : usb-storage 3-5:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     General  USB Flash Disk   1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] 3913728 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 GB/1.86 GiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdh: sdh1

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

sdh: detected capacity change from 2003828736 to 0

usb 3-5: USB disconnect, device number 6

usb 3-5: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

scsi11 : usb-storage 3-5:1.0

scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multi    Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] 15523840 512-byte logical blocks: (7.94 GB/7.40 GiB)

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is on

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 80 00

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdh: sdh1

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 3-5: USB disconnect, device number 7

usb 3-6: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

scsi12 : usb-storage 3-6:1.0

scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multi    Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] 3862528 512-byte logical blocks: (1.97 GB/1.84 GiB)

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is on

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 80 00

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdh: sdh1

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 3-6: USB disconnect, device number 8

usb 3-5: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

scsi13 : usb-storage 3-5:1.0

scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multi    Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] 3987456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is on

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 03 00 80 00

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] No Caching mode page present

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdh: sdh1
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sd 13:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is on 
> ```
> ...

 

Wahrscheinlich ist der Schreibschutz der Karte aktiviert.

Dies ist meist ein kleiner Schiebeschalter an der Karte selbst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hat der Adapter einen Schreibschutzschalter? Meiner hat so etwas. Wenn da so ein Schiebeding dran ist, dann solltest du mal die andere Einstellung versuchen.

Edit: Da haben zwei zur gleichen Zeit das gleiche geschrieben...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Am Adapter ist ein kleiner Schiebeschalter (den ich in Unkenntnis übersehen habe). Und der verstellt sich -wie gerade festgestellt habe- mitunter selbsttätig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und das löst das Problem? Kannst ja etwas Klebstoff drauf tun.

----------

